# radioshack para w/stamp?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about the radioshack para-something with stamp? it was selling for $80 and said it could run programs? would this run servos? Ia there something cheaper to run servos?

I'm waaaaaay confused!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

I think your referring to the Parallax Basic Stamp Kit "Whats a Microcontoller" (WAM)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...&sr=1&origkw=stamp&kw=stamp&parentPage=search

This is an excellent set up for learning electronics and programing the Basic Stamp2. I got this kit 4 yrs ago and it taught me soooooo much.

EFX-Tech's Prop2 is built around the Basic Stamp2. They took the BS2 and built a board that simplifies connections and added darlington arrays to boost the output current...another excellent product.

Yes, you can directly drive servos from the stamp...


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Sickie, definitely check out EFX-TEK. The Prop-1 and Prop-2 are great controllers - I use them on all of my props. Also, the support at the EFX-TEK forums is top notch. It's a great company run by two great guys.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

say, that looks like a good deal... unless the cost of microcontrollers has dropped accross the board recently and I didn't notice... last time I looked a Basic II cost a hundred bones pretty much everywhere. I still have a great fear of advanced electronics but at that price I might just... hmmm...


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Definitely check out EFX-Tek! 

I have bought from them in the past, and every time the product has arrived fast. And their support forums are amazing. You ask a question, and within a day at the most you have an answer.

They are fantastic!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That being said, both good guys. John and Jon.
Great tec support as well.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks all!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

EFX-TEK is a most excellent Company. John Borrowman and Jon Williams worked for Parallax prior to creating EFX and are highly respected experts in the field. The support they provide their customers is unheard of....no where else can you tell what you want they actually write a custom program for you.

From following Jon's writings over several years, I've seen how passionate he is for folks to embrace and learn the functions of basic stamps. Beyond controlling props, the Prop 1 and Prop 2 are capable of a multitude of applications. Any and all projects posted in the Parallax basic stamp forums are directly doable with the Prop1/2.

If your ready to learn the power of microcontrollers a great place to start is the "Whats a Microcontroller" student manual.

http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Downloads/docs/books/edu/wamv2_2.pdf

No...Im not affiliated with Parallax or EFX...I just love the power, versitility, and pricing of their products...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well that was a resounding stampede of an opinion LOL

I get the message... screw Radio Snack, go with EFX-Tek... heheheh... if the customer service and support is that outlandishly good it's worth the extra 20 bucks to me. Radio Snack's never really thrilled me in the customer service arena, even when they actually know the answers (which is less than 15% of the time in my experience). If they're that patient and helpful I might actually finish an experiment and pursue working with it instead of just getting frustrated and shelving it. Being in the dark brings out the dilettante in me heh


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

OH OH me to EFX-Tek is AWSOME


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

The basic stamp kit sold by RS is a good way to get your feet wet with the working's of microcontollers but if you want to run props right away, go with EFX-TEK. Jon will walk you through just about anything you want to try. By the way Revenant, those nice shiny mp3's you just got, you can control them automatically with a prop1!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

I also started with the WAM, a good way to learn and it even comes with a servo. I had the pleasure of meeting Jon & John at Transworld in Las Vegas this year. Very nice folks that will take the time to answer any and all questions you may have. They both spoke quite highly of Randyaz and his expertise. Needless to say I bought a Prop2 from them.


----------

